# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK HotSeat- Exclusive Online Interview/Chat with Sparkling Star Anirudh Saiju Kurupu

## Samachayan

*forumkeralam 
proudly presents fk hotseat exclusive online interview/chat with
.
.
.
young star
sparkling star

Anirudh Saiju Kurupu*


WELCOME Mr. Anirudh to FK  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## Lakkooran

Dear Anirudh, Welcome to ForumKeralam....

My Question to you...

*As an actor,what do you believe as your Strength and Weakness.*

----------


## Tipper Vasu

*My Question

You got a great entry into the industry through hariharan sirs Mayookham.Do you believe you had done justice to your talent till date.How has the industry been to you.*

----------


## Samachayan

hi sir welcome to FK...

Whats ur new projects?

----------


## Lakkooran

*Question - Puthumukhamgalkku Malayalam Film Industryil ninnum Prekshakaril ninnum vendathra pinthuna / prolsahanam labhikkunnundo?
*

----------


## Sameer

Hi Anirudh,welcome to FK

As an actor, thankal ettavum enjoy cheythu abhinayicha role athanu?  
Thankalude new tamil filmnte new updates parayamo?

----------


## mahi

hallo sir

i liked your perfomance in doubles.

my question is...

*why you changed your name to anirudh?*

----------


## Samachayan

MAYOOKHAM enna chithrathil ninnu DOUBLES vare ethi nilkkunna thaangalude abhinaya jeevithathe engane kaanunnu?
MAYOOKHAthil ninnum ethra maathram thaankal ippo Abhinayathe kaanunnu?

----------


## Tipper Vasu

Question:*Paribhavam,Brahmastram has all been wrong choices which you have even mentioned earlier.But there is a sarcastic criticism coming for most young actors in the industry tat they do all the movies irrespective of the script or prospects of the project.This causes continual failures and a time comes tat these actors fade out.What measures are u trying to adopt in an industry were there are plenty of talents still they are not accepted.Do you regret for the bad steps u have taken so far?-*

----------


## MeoW

* hi anirudh, welcome 2 fk.. 

My question : puthumugangal malayala film il varunnathine kurichu thaangalude abhipraayam enthaanu? Ivide FK il thanne nalla kazhivulla nadanmar undu.. Avarkulla advice enthaanu? Thaankal ividuthe short film kandu kaanum ennu vishwasikunnu*

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Dear Anirudh, Welcome to ForumKeralam....
> 
> My Question to you...
> 
> *As an actor,what do you believe as your Strength and Weakness.*



My eyes and voice i think are my strengths and my temper(which is short) is my weakness(which generally doesnt erupt...but sometimes it will and back fire me).

----------


## ClubAns

*Hai Anirudh, Welcome to Forum Keralam....

Doubles enn cinema-il Mammookayodoppam ulla experience engane aayirunnu....

Enthu kondanu aa film mikacha vijayam aakathathu ennu thankal karuthunnathu*

----------


## Tipper Vasu

*Who is the person whom u consider as your biggest supporter and critic?*

----------


## pathfinder

hi anirush sir

hariharan sir'inte mayhookathil ''unni'' enna shakthamaya kathaapaathrathe avadharippichu vellithirayilottu kadannu vanna sir inu  aaa strong base nilanirathan kayinjilla ennu eppozhenkilum thonniyittundo?

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *My Question
> 
> You got a great entry into the industry through hariharan sirs Mayookham.Do you believe you had done justice to your talent till date.How has the industry been to you.*


I think due to my inexperience in the industry(i mean lack of movie industry family members,friends,relatives,etc) I made a choice to continue in corporate(Airtel) after Mayookham for another 1 year....which I think was a bad move....since whatever offers I got at that time,I refused.So in a way,as u say....its injustice to myself.But when I think about that...I feel I wud hav been in a more pathetic situation ...if I had committed all the movies at that time....simply bcos I was inexperienced.
Industry ofcourse has supported me a lot...otherwise I wouldnt have completed 30 plus movies here.

----------


## Josh

Mammootty enna mahanadanumay abhinayikkan avasaram kittiyathil santhosham undennu ariyam.... enthaan adhehathe kurichu parayan ullathu??

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> hi sir welcome to FK...
> 
> Whats ur new projects?


New projects are still to be finalised....discussions r on.
Some movies r ready for release like makara manju,karmayogi,mounam,scene no.001,marupadiyum oru kadal.

----------


## nasrani

hi anirudh welcome to FK...........

qn: thankal cheyyan istapedunnathu ethu type roleukal anu?

----------


## kunjumon

Hai anirudh,
the entry of most young stars into film industry were quite well noted, including yours...
But after that, it felt like as if you started committing some films just for the sake of increasing the number, many films released and went off without being noticed...
do you regret acting in those films??

----------


## mahi

hi sir

i liked your perfomance in doubles...you did really well.

my questions are..

*1.when your tamil film is releasing exactly?*
*2.why you are not performing in any star stage shows?*

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *Question - Puthumukhamgalkku Malayalam Film Industryil ninnum Prekshakaril ninnum vendathra pinthuna / prolsahanam labhikkunnundo?
> *


I believe...in kerala,if the script is good...movies will make it big at the box office,irrespective of who has acted or directed the movie...if the movie has a new director and new faces...ofcourse the initial pull wont be there...but a good film will make it big...provided people sitting at home ,shud be aware that a particular movie has released(publicity is a must).

----------


## Samachayan

(Qstn by malayalamfan he is now offline)

Mammootty, Mohanlal..Ivar randu perudeyum koode thankal abhinayichittundu..Ivare engane vilayiruthunnu? Randu perum thammilulla differences enthokke? Ivaril aarude fan aanu thankal?

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

hai saiju..

thankalkku eppozhenkilum selective aakanam ennu thonittundo?? chilathil enkilum abinayikeda ennu pinnedu thoniyattundo?

----------


## Samachayan

(qstn by malayalamfan he is offline now)

Cinemayil ninnu moshamaaya anubhavangal enthenkilum undayittundo??

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Hi Anirudh,welcome to FK
> 
> As an actor, thankal ettavum enjoy cheythu abhinayicha role athanu?  
> Thankalude new tamil filmnte new updates parayamo?


Anthiponevettathile nitin ennu character aanu ....njaan enjoy cheythu abhinayichathu......now its turn for karmogi's kaanthan.
tamil film,'marupadiyum oru kadal' will soon release.Pls do watch the song cuts and trailer of the movie on youtube.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Mammootty enna mahanadanumay abhinayikkan avasaram kittiyathil santhosham undennu ariyam.... enthaan adhehathe kurichu parayan ullathu??


Adheham lokavivaramulla oru mahaanaaya nadan.We get a positive vibration sitting with him.You can discuss anything under the sun with him and he will hav something to add to our knowledge.

----------


## Shivettan

Hi Anirudh...

Whats ur long term plan in malayalam film industry...bhaviyil oru super star or hero aakan aano aagraham atho oru shakthanaya character role cheyunna aal aakanano...

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> hallo sir
> 
> i liked your perfomance in doubles.
> 
> my question is...
> 
> *why you changed your name to anirudh?*


I changed it in Tamil industry....since they were unable to pronounce the surname properly.so thot of keeping a single name...but saiju was too short...then my wife suggested this name.

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

thangal married anennu manasilayathu prithvi'yudae marriage reception photos kandapol anu.. family'ae kurichu?? wife'tae abiprayam enthanu thankaludae films kurichu..

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> MAYOOKHAM enna chithrathil ninnu DOUBLES vare ethi nilkkunna thaangalude abhinaya jeevithathe engane kaanunnu?
> MAYOOKHAthil ninnum ethra maathram thaankal ippo Abhinayathe kaanunnu?


My first movie(I just did what Hariharan sir asked me to do in that movie)...second movie onwards I became an actor.....in between, from my experience with several good directors and script writers,I started transforming from actor to behaver(i dont know,if there is a word 'behaver' in english...but i am sure u got it)...now i am a mixture of actor and behaver.With little more experience I am sure I will start behaving in front of the camera.

----------


## shyamavanil

*Family back groundil arum cinimayil ullathyi ariyilla, Mimicry rengathu ninnu vannathum alla....  Malayala cinimayil  pidichu nilkan  ithokke preshnam akunnundo?*

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

Hi Saiju Kuruppu
Cheyyan agrahamulla role.. allenkil dream role ethanu?

----------


## Tipper Vasu

*I think u share a great rapport with ace tamil director K Bhagyaraj and has been part of 2 of his movies.Wat have you to say about your kollywood entry and the types of offers you are getting form there.*

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Question:*Paribhavam,Brahmastram has all been wrong choices which you have even mentioned earlier.But there is a sarcastic criticism coming for most young actors in the industry tat they do all the movies irrespective of the script or prospects of the project.This causes continual failures and a time comes tat these actors fade out.What measures are u trying to adopt in an industry were there are plenty of talents still they are not accepted.Do you regret for the bad steps u have taken so far?-*


Definitely I regret for all wrong things done in my life...as any human being.I am trying to be selective at present....thats the reason why,I am still in discussions of my next project...heee.But I believe that I wont fade out...bcos I hav ur support,which is above all supports.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> * hi anirudh, welcome 2 fk.. 
> 
> My question : puthumugangal malayala film il varunnathine kurichu thaangalude abhipraayam enthaanu? Ivide FK il thanne nalla kazhivulla nadanmar undu.. Avarkulla advice enthaanu? Thaankal ividuthe short film kandu kaanum ennu vishwasikunnu*


Freshness I always like....so puthumukhangal shud come....if I cud produce/direct a movie someday...my each movie will hav couple of new comers in good roles.

----------


## Tipper Vasu

> Definitely I regret for all wrong things done in my life...as any human being.I am trying to be selective at present....thats the reason why,I am still in discussions of my next project...heee.But I believe that I wont fade out...bcos I hav ur support,which is above all supports.


Thamk you bro...Really glad to here this

----------


## Samachayan

*(qstns by malayalamfan he is offline now)*


*1) "Ananthan" ennoru project-nekkurichu kettu..Athinekkurichu kooduthal parayaamo?*

*2) Ethu genre-yil petta films kaanananu kooduthal ishtam?*

----------


## abcdmachan

*Hi saiju bhai,
1. Thaankalkku ethu type characters aanu ishtam? Comedy or serious?
2. Thaankalude ishtapetta malayalan dan,?nadi aaru aanu ? Enthukondu ishtapedunnu?
3. Familyekurichu onnu parayaamo...
4. Thaankalku dhaaraalam fans ivide foruthil undu.... Fans assctn vare avar roopikarichu kazhinju...
Avarodu enthu parayaan undu ?*

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *Who is the person whom u consider as your biggest supporter and critic?*


sorry if i miss anybodys question....since its difficult to trace the question here.

My wife Anu and my friend Radhish in Hyderabad....now few friends in Forumkerala too.

----------


## Tipper Vasu

*We have been noticing that you are concentrating on both art house(Karmayogi,Scene Number 001,White elephant)and commercial movies(Doubles,Make up man).How do u choose or select a movie.What are the guideline you opt for this.*

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> hi anirush sir
> 
> hariharan sir'inte mayhookathil ''unni'' enna shakthamaya kathaapaathrathe avadharippichu vellithirayilottu kadannu vanna sir inu  aaa strong base nilanirathan kayinjilla ennu eppozhenkilum thonniyittundo?


Strong base is there i think...otherwise i wudnt hav survived till now.

----------


## Sameer

> Definitely I regret for all wrong things done in my life...as any human being.I am trying to be selective at present....thats the reason why,I am still in discussions of my next project...heee.But I believe that I wont fade out...bcos I hav ur support,which is above all supports.


 Good reply.
hope you will create an account here and will be with us

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> hi anirudh welcome to FK...........
> 
> qn: thankal cheyyan istapedunnathu ethu type roleukal anu?


I wud like to do more of negative characters...bcos villains constitute 40% of the movie...remaining 60% is contituted by hero,heroine,supporting characters.I might be wrong...but i think like that.

----------


## tanisha

Hi Anirudh,

Welcome to FK!

Hariharan Sir-nte mayookham ayirunnallo first film. I liked your performance in that movie. Chocolate enna movieyil cheriya role aanelum shradheyamaayirunnu.

Enthu kondaanu Hariharan Sir-nte Pazhassi Raja enna filminte part aakaathirunnathu? Randaamoozham enna cinema undaakuvaanel athil Saiju Kurup abhinayikkumo?

what is your real name? Saiju or Anirudh?

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Hai anirudh,
> the entry of most young stars into film industry were quite well noted, including yours...
> But after that, it felt like as if you started committing some films just for the sake of increasing the number, many films released and went off without being noticed...
> do you regret acting in those films??


I regret the wrong moves.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> hi sir
> 
> i liked your perfomance in doubles...you did really well.
> 
> my questions are..
> 
> *1.when your tamil film is releasing exactly?*
> *2.why you are not performing in any star stage shows?*


I am also waiting to know the exact release date of tamil movie.
No one have ever approached me for stage shows.

----------


## pammuty

hai. . .saiju sir. . . . .

.can tell us about ur new film white elephant?

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> (Qstn by malayalamfan he is now offline)
> 
> Mammootty, Mohanlal..Ivar randu perudeyum koode thankal abhinayichittundu..Ivare engane vilayiruthunnu? Randu perum thammilulla differences enthokke? Ivaril aarude fan aanu thankal?


Frankly i am a big fan of Mohanlal(when I was in 10th....studying in Nagpur,i heard that mohanlal has cancer and i was upset and I asked my mother,'amma,nammude mohanlalinu enthenkilum sambhavichu poya,enikku sahikyaan pattila'.amma said nothing will happen to him...god is great.)
My mother was a big fan of mammootty and I too loved his charishma.Now I am a fan of both....including indrajith and prithviraj.

----------


## xyz

Hi, welcome to FK.

A simple question. Where do u find urself in the industry after 5 years from now?

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> hai saiju..
> 
> thankalkku eppozhenkilum selective aakanam ennu thonittundo?? chilathil enkilum abinayikeda ennu pinnedu thoniyattundo?


 Randum thonnitundu.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> (qstn by malayalamfan he is offline now)
> 
> Cinemayil ninnu moshamaaya anubhavangal enthenkilum undayittundo??


Like any other field....I had bitter experiences here also.But all this is for the  time being.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Hi Anirudh...
> 
> Whats ur long term plan in malayalam film industry...bhaviyil oru super star or hero aakan aano aagraham atho oru shakthanaya character role cheyunna aal aakanano...


I wud like to stick to this industry...it might be as an actor or a producer or in some other departments.

----------


## Tipper Vasu

*sathyan anthikaadu movie annu dream ennu paranju....can we see it materializing soom
u have acted for veterens like hariharan,rafi mecartin,k bhagyaraj...how do u comment them
*

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> thangal married anennu manasilayathu prithvi'yudae marriage reception photos kandapol anu.. family'ae kurichu?? wife'tae abiprayam enthanu thankaludae films kurichu..


Bhaarya nalla critic aanu.she criticises me and also tell me how to overcome from that....mostly people only criticise,they dont know the alternative.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *Family back groundil arum cinimayil ullathyi ariyilla, Mimicry rengathu ninnu vannathum alla....  Malayala cinimayil  pidichu nilkan  ithokke preshnam akunnundo?*


If we r confident and know our job well,anywhere we can survive.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Hi Saiju Kuruppu
> Cheyyan agrahamulla role.. allenkil dream role ethanu?


Lot are there...one which tops are SRKs Baazigar.....ajay and vicky.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *I think u share a great rapport with ace tamil director K Bhagyaraj and has been part of 2 of his movies.Wat have you to say about your kollywood entry and the types of offers you are getting form there.*


I did only one movie with him...Siddu plus two first attempt...played a supporting role.The majority of the directors who approached me wanted to place me as a romantic hero...some wanted me to do anti hero.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *(qstns by malayalamfan he is offline now)*
> 
> 
> *1) "Ananthan" ennoru project-nekkurichu kettu..Athinekkurichu kooduthal parayaamo?*
> 
> *2) Ethu genre-yil petta films kaanananu kooduthal ishtam?*


Ananthan ne patti,ini oru avasarathil njaan parayaam.

Enikku thriller movies and romantic movies aanu thaalperyam kaanaan.

----------


## moovybuf

Hi saiju,

Firstly, wishing you all the best..

Are you happy with the roles that are offered to you? 
Do you think after getting a dream debut in a Hariharan project, you failed to really take full advantage of that especially after your co-star in the movie, Mamtha's career took off really well.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *Hi saiju bhai,
> 1. Thaankalkku ethu type characters aanu ishtam? Comedy or serious?
> 2. Thaankalude ishtapetta malayalan dan,?nadi aaru aanu ? Enthukondu ishtapedunnu?
> 3. Familyekurichu onnu parayaamo...
> 4. Thaankalku dhaaraalam fans ivide foruthil undu.... Fans assctn vare avar roopikarichu kazhinju...
> Avarodu enthu parayaan undu ?*


Manju warrier,kartika(thalavattom),sobhana.
My wife anu and daughter mayookha.
Nice to hear that....everyone shud see a movie first and then review it to others and others who hear the review shud atleast watch the movie first and decide if its a bad or good movie.

----------


## abcdmachan

> Manju warrier,kartika(thalavattom),sobhana.
> My wife anu and daughter mayookha.
> Nice to hear that....everyone shud see a movie first and then review it to others and others who hear the review shud atleast watch the movie first and decide if its a bad or good movie.


*Thanks for the  answers bhai........*

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *We have been noticing that you are concentrating on both art house(Karmayogi,Scene Number 001,White elephant)and commercial movies(Doubles,Make up man).How do u choose or select a movie.What are the guideline you opt for this.*


Its the character which I do, that matters....and ofcourse if i am playing the protagonist,script and the characters(every character in the story) matter.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Hi Anirudh,
> 
> Welcome to FK!
> 
> Hariharan Sir-nte mayookham ayirunnallo first film. I liked your performance in that movie. Chocolate enna movieyil cheriya role aanelum shradheyamaayirunnu.
> 
> Enthu kondaanu Hariharan Sir-nte Pazhassi Raja enna filminte part aakaathirunnathu? Randaamoozham enna cinema undaakuvaanel athil Saiju Kurup abhinayikkumo?
> 
> what is your real name? Saiju or Anirudh?


Pazhassi Rajas shoot got delayed and I was preoccupied with other projects.
I will be there in randaamoozham.
real name is saiju.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> hai. . .saiju sir. . . . .
> 
> .can tell us about ur new film white elephant?


the story is told in kerala backdrop...with hindi actors(its a hindi movie)...i am there in only 4 scenes.its produced by NFDC and NDTV,directed by aijaz khan.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Hi, welcome to FK.
> 
> A simple question. Where do u find urself in the industry after 5 years from now?


I think that time I will be producing my own movies.

----------


## Saaradhi

*hi saiju bhai,,
* :Welcome: 
welcome to FK........... glad to meet u here...
*
my questions:

1) Do u think the fans base are prior for a star to become a super star beyond doing good roles ?? 

2) Can u point some roles which u had missed to act ??

3) What type of roles u feel comfort to act ?? villain / comedian / romance / super hero ??
*

----------


## ITV

Ennenkilum oru director aayi thaankale pratheekshikkaamo?
nganeyenkil ethu genreil ulla movie aayirikkum thaankal prefer cheyyuka?

Trend ennu parayappedunna onnu film industryil undennu vishwasikkunnundo?

Cinemaye aathmarthamaayi samepikkunnathil malayalam indusrtyekkaal tamil industryle directors valare munnilaano thaangalude opinionil?

Paavappetta naayakan, panakkaariyaaya naayika, villain nayikuyade father. Ee kadhayaumayi ethenkuilum director vannaal accept cheyyumo?

----------


## Sameer

> Pazhassi Rajas shoot got delayed and I was preoccupied with other projects.
> I will be there in randaamoozham.
> real name is saiju.


 so, randamoozham project nadakkum alle? Please share with us if you have any updates on  casting & crew ?

----------


## xyz

> Pazhassi Rajas shoot got delayed and I was preoccupied with other projects.
> I will be there in randaamoozham.
> real name is saiju.


So, you have got the invitation from the Randamoozham crew right? Are you in a position to disclose any kind of information about this dream project? If yes, pls.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Hi saiju,
> 
> Firstly, wishing you all the best..
> 
> Are you happy with the roles that are offered to you? 
> Do you think after getting a dream debut in a Hariharan project, you failed to really take full advantage of that especially after your co-star in the movie, Mamtha's career took off really well.


If we think of what other people r doing ...then we wont be able to concentrate on our life....i am gettin full advantage,thats the reason y i am still surviving here.

----------


## Tipper Vasu

*wat have you to say about forumkerala as u have been observing our site for quite a long time.*

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *hi saiju bhai,,
> *
> welcome to FK........... glad to meet u here...
> *
> my questions:
> 
> 1) Do u think the fans base are prior for a star to become a super star beyond doing good roles ?? 
> 
> 2) Can u point some roles which u had missed to act ??
> ...


1st question ...i didnt understand.
2nd one....chandupottu...indrajiths role,city of god...rajeev pillais role,rock and roll...anoop menons role,etc.
3 rd question....all characters.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> *wat have you to say about forumkerala as u have been observing our site for quite a long time.*


Criticism in a humourous way....i enjoy reading the good and bad and ugly statements on me.

----------


## moovybuf

What reason would you give for an upcoming young actor finding it extremely difficult to establish himself in Malaylam industry, while its relatively easier for younger actors in other languages such as Tamil & Hindi??

Has it something to do with the legacy created by the two towering stars Mammootty & Mohan lal..?

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

> Ennenkilum oru director aayi thaankale pratheekshikkaamo?
> nganeyenkil ethu genreil ulla movie aayirikkum thaankal prefer cheyyuka?
> 
> Trend ennu parayappedunna onnu film industryil undennu vishwasikkunnundo?
> 
> Cinemaye aathmarthamaayi samepikkunnathil malayalam indusrtyekkaal tamil industryle directors valare munnilaano thaangalude opinionil?
> 
> Paavappetta naayakan, panakkaariyaaya naayika, villain nayikuyade father. Ee kadhayaumayi ethenkuilum director vannaal accept cheyyumo?


1.pratheeshikkaam.
2.entertaining movie aayirikkum.
3.illa.
4.aathmaarthetha randedethum undu....budget avide adhikam ullathu knodu nalla reetheeil movies edukkam.
5.Cheyyum...thaangal parayunnelu katha illa,characters maathram aanu...katha nallathu aanenkil cinema cheyyum.

----------


## Anirudh Saiju Kurup

Guys, I have logged off since I have some personal work.
Thanks for your participation and I really enjoyed this.
Keep support me, criticize me....
Whenever I get time I will surely visit this wonderful place..
Thanks once again....

----------


## Sameer

> Guys, I have logged off since I have some personal work.
> Thanks for your participation and I really enjoyed this.
> Keep support me, criticize me....
> Whenever I get time I will surely visit this wonderful place..
> Thanks once again....


 Thanks Anirudh for ur time and patience...

----------


## nasrani

> Guys, I have logged off since I have some personal work.
> Thanks for your participation and I really enjoyed this.
> Keep support me, criticize me....
> Whenever I get time I will surely visit this wonderful place..
> Thanks once again....


 thanks for your replies anirudh.............keep visiting

----------


## Shivettan

thanks saiju chettaaa.....

----------


## bhat

> Guys, I have logged off since I have some personal work.
> Thanks for your participation and I really enjoyed this.
> Keep support me, criticize me....
> Whenever I get time I will surely visit this wonderful place..
> Thanks once again....


thanks anirudh etta fr interacting :Smile:

----------

